# fix broken glass



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

My car only has 1 window that goes up and down on the passenger side, and my sunroof, but I reglued the seal on the sunroof cause it was leaking water badly, and now my car smells from the leftover water that won't fall throught the roof of my car.

Anyway, I was mad that I wasn't getting enough air from the passenger window so I started hitting my sunroof to try and losen up the glue to make it move again, but instead I have a few small cracks in the glass.

On the outside there is a layer of tint, and the tint is in perfect shape. I just want to know how I should go about fixing the small cracks? I don't want to replace the window. 

I know that the window will be fine until winter, but I want it to be fine until I sell the car. I don't know when that will be, but it might be soon now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is no good way to fix broken glass as the sunroof should have been tempered glass and should have broken into small pieces when cracked, so hopefully it's safety glass like a windshield which is two layers of glass with plastic in between see if there is a small label in a corner on the glass with a DOT number there may not be, if there post it I can find out what it is. If it's leaking about the only solution I have is to run a bead of clear silicone caulk over the crack it will act like an adhesive also.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I will look into that when I get my car back. My sisters car died so I am letting her take it to work and stuff all the time when I am not using it.

I have plenty of silicone caulk so I will try that, thanks.

I just need to know how to get rid of the smell from the water?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

First you have to get all the water out is up in the headliner?
If it got moldy you will probably have to pull it down, if it is on the floor/carpet try a good carpet shampoo if you actually see mold use bleach to kill it.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

How do I get the water out of the headliner? it used to just drip right out, and I only sealed the outside so I don't know why the water don't just come out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What kind of headliner is it, a cloth like material with a sponge like backing or a hardshell ?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

hardshell that I don't know how to peal back.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What kind of car I'll see what I can come up with?


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Acura Legend. It don't seem to smell as bad anymore.

I noticed the seal is supposed to move for the sunroof to move, which made the leaking fix a little tougher. I was working on it, and my sister had to go somewhere so of course she took my car. I can't wait until she gets a new car or I get a new car. I will never let anybody touch the car I am getting next cause if everything works out its going to be nice.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

it don't smell no more. Also I fixed the sunroof so it moves now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ok good to hear.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, but I don't like how the glass is still broke.

What do you guys think about this vehicle? 

http://www.cars.com/go/search/detail.jsp;?tracktype=usedcc&searchType=21&pageNumber=0&numResultsPerPage=50&largeNumResultsPerPage=0&sortorder=ascending&sortfield=PRICE+ascending%2cPRICE+descending&certifiedOnly=false&criteria=K-|E-|M-_18_|N-N|R-30|I-1%2c7|P-PRICE+ascending%2cPRICE+descending|Q-ascending|Z-17517&aff=national&paId=136488839&recnum=4&leadExists=true


I noticed a dent thing in the 4th pic over on the top near the spoiler.

Also damage on the front fender. I just wonder what you guys think I could talk that dealer down to? There is know way I am going to pay that much for that car. I know I can fix it up for almost nothing. Just buy paint, car primer, stuff to patch up holes if any which I have from my car.

The engine don't look like its in good shape. My engine in my car looks a lot newer/nicer, and has 222,000+ miles on it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep looking that thing has had a hard life and is over priced by about $2500.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, I thought it was overpriced. I am thinking about talking the guy down to $1,000-$1,500.00

I just sent the car dealer a message, so hopefully he will lower the price. I wrote that there are too many dents, paint chips, holes, ect. 

I can fix them all basically free of charge, but I don't want to pay that price for a car I need to fix up.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't like how the sunroof goes over the top of the car, cause that just don't look right at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's gecause the roof panel isn't big enough for it to slide back into.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

yeah, I noticed that, but it just don't look right like it above the car. If I buy it there is no way I will ever use the sunroof unless the AC don't work.


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

I tried talking the guy down on price, but then he told me it sold for the asking price.

Somebody really stupid must have bought it for that price.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There's one born every minute ... In the words of a famous man.


----------

